# Lipitor-Plavix



## chulor (Aug 19, 2013)

Will I be able to get my Lipitor & Plavix in Chapala area?

Prescription? Costs?

thank you

c


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

"Walmart Group announced the sale of a generic Lipitor (atorvastatin), the best-selling drug for cholesterol, at a price 30 percent lower than the patent medicine.

The generic is available from January 15 thousand pharmacies over the Group which include Walmart stores, Bodega Aurrerá, Sam's Club and Superama.

"With this release, customers who require this medication and have a more affordable option for health care, as the generic atorvastatin offers a very good savings in relation to the drug leader," said Raul Arguelles, Senior Vice President Affairs Corporate Walmart Mexico and Central America.

The Walmart generic is sold in 229 pesos, presenting with 30 tablets 10 milligrams, while the same presentation of Pfizer's Lipitor is priced at 689 pesos.

The other 20 milligram generic version of 30 tablets is priced at 369 pesos, while presenting the same brand costs 1,086 pesos.

Lipitor patent belongs to Pfizer, expired on December 28, 2010 and with this launch Walmart became one of the first manufacturers to launch a generic product under its own line of generic Medi-Mart.

"We believe that 2010 sales contemplating, could be generating more than 12 million annual savings to the families of our customers," Arguelles said in a statement.

Lipitor is the most prescribed medication for cardiovascular disease in Mexico and the world."


COMPITE WALMART POR MERCADO DE LIPITOR | <center>ECONOMÍA Y NEGOCIOS</center>



"Grupo Walmart anunció la comercialización de un genérico de Lipitor (atorvastatina), el medicamento más vendido para el colesterol, a un precio 30 por ciento más bajo que el medicamento de patente.

El genérico está disponible desde el 15 de enero en más de mil farmacias del Grupo que incluyen las tiendas Walmart, Bodega Aurrerá, Sam's Club y Superama.

"Con este lanzamiento, los clientes que requieren de este medicamento ya disponen de una opción más accesible para el cuidado de su salud, pues el genérico atorvastatina ofrece un muy buen ahorro en relación al medicamento líder", dijo Raúl Argüelles, vicepresidente senior de Asuntos Corporativos de Walmart de México y Centroamérica.

El genérico de Walmart se vende en 229 pesos, la presentación de 10 miligramos con 30 tabletas; mientras que la misma presentación de Lipitor de Pfizer tiene un precio de 689 pesos.

La otra versión genérica de 20 miligramos con 30 tabletas tiene un precio de 369 pesos; mientras que la misma presentación de marca cuesta mil 86 pesos.

La patente de Lipitor, perteneciente a Pfizer, venció el 28 de diciembre de 2010 y con este lanzamiento Walmart se convirtió en uno de los primeros fabricantes en lanzar un genérico de este producto bajo su propia línea de genéricos Medi-Mart.

"Consideramos que contemplando las ventas de 2010, podríamos estar generando más de 12 millones de pesos de ahorro anualmente a las familias de nuestras clientes", agregó Argüelles, en un comunicado.

Lipitor es el medicamento más recetado para enfermedades cardiovasculares en México y en el mundo."


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

chulor said:


> Will I be able to get my Lipitor & Plavix in Chapala area?
> 
> Prescription? Costs?
> 
> ...


I presume you need to get a prescription from a Dr. and buy the generic brand for Lipitor for $369.00 pesos at the local Walmart.

Plavix generic available brands, one is called Clopigrel.


http://farmaciadelnino.com/esp/index/item/736/47/clopidogrel-75mg-28tabletas

Drug name: Clopidogrel
Comparable patent medicine: Plavix
Active substance: Clopidogrel
Presentation: tablets
Concentration: 75mg


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

There's not many pharmaceuticals which we use in the USA/Canada which are unavailable in Mexico. The First-Class pharmacies carry more of the most expensive. Given their popularity, I doubt you'll have difficulty locating what you want/need, especially in a community where many expats live who are in the age bracket which has many users of those medications. I didn't take/purchase the medications when I lived in Mexico, though. And with Guadalajara so close, there will be ample supply there if for some unexplained reason the medications aren't easily found in the Lake Chapala communities. I suspect some of the GDL/Chapala people who frequent this forum will have a definate answer as to where and what the prices are likely to be. And you can ask at any pharmacy, not just at Wal-Mart. While Pfizer may have owned the patent on Lipitor, now that it's become a generic medication the company still markets it at the lower price. Plavix is likely to be expensive to buy in Mexico. I'll be interested in learning what it costs. I was on Plavix for 2.5 years following the insertion of a couple of stents in my heart, but I've been off that for more than 6 or 8 months now. Best of luck.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Longford said:


> There's not many pharmaceuticals which we use in the USA/Canada which are unavailable in Mexico. The First-Class pharmacies carry more of the most expensive. Given their popularity, I doubt you'll have difficulty locating what you want/need, especially in a community where many expats live who are in the age bracket which has many users of those medications. I didn't take/purchase the medications when I lived in Mexico, though. And with Guadalajara so close, there will be ample supply there if for some unexplained reason the medications aren't easily found in the Lake Chapala communities. I suspect some of the GDL/Chapala people who frequent this forum will have a definate answer as to where and what the prices are likely to be. And you can ask at any pharmacy, not just at Wal-Mart. While Pfizer may have owned the patent on Lipitor, now that it's become a generic medication the company still markets it at the lower price. Plavix is likely to be expensive to buy in Mexico. I'll be interested in learning what it costs. I was on Plavix for 2.5 years following the insertion of a couple of stents in my heart, but I've been off that for more than 6 or 8 months now. Best of luck.


It looks like Plavix generic will cost close to $1000.00 pesos in Mexico at a "farmacia" without a discount when I did a quick Google Mx. search. How much does it cost in the US with no medical plan I wonder?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Clopidegrel is the generic form of Plavix and is available locally for much less than Plavix.
A wide variety of statins are also available.
Shop ariound & consult your cardiologist.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

lipitor no problem but better buy the generic same thing only cheaper.Nno need for a prescription for Lipitor.No problems finding it anywhere.


----------

